# Nintendo Wii



## Pingu (Dec 29, 2008)

good laugh aint they?

so any good games to get?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 29, 2008)

Its great innit!!!!!

Im hooked on  sonic/mario olympics at the moment!!!!


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2008)

Mario Kart is a must!!!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

WarioWare Smooth Moves is the best game for the Wii.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 29, 2008)

i spent most of the last few days playing Super Mario Kart on the Wii.

It's mental (I've not been exposed to the "mario world" for years and years so it caught me off guard) although it is a bit like eating 4 kilos of Skittles all at once


----------



## Pingu (Dec 29, 2008)

mario kart it is then


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2008)

Mod it dude and have freebies


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 29, 2008)

I smacked my hand on the wall cutting my knuckles, shaking my marracas a tad too vigorously


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 29, 2008)

My kids got guitar hero world tour.I think I've got RSI from drumming


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 29, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> My kids got guitar hero world tour.I think I've got RSI from drumming



So thats what they are calling it nowadays eh?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well thats my story and i'm stickin to it


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I smacked my hand on the wall cutting my knuckles, shaking my marracas a tad too vigorously



Sorry fizz but this made me LOL 
Hope bombscare wasn't hurt 

I haven't found a must have game yet   I think it helps if you have company to play the wii.


----------



## pk (Dec 29, 2008)

Woolworths demise is my win.

My collection of Wii games has just leaped from 7 to 32, as I cleaned out my local Woolies stores of remaining stock, some for £5 and others for £10.

Needless to say my son was well chuffed.

Best game? Rock Star, without a doubt. Best played when pissed and the kids are asleep!


----------



## idioteque (Dec 29, 2008)

I loved Super Paper Mario


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> WarioWare Smooth Moves is the best game for the Wii.



I tried playing that, what the FUCK was going on?

It made me feel sick.

I don't think I can keep up with modern computer games you know.

I've missed to much in the leap from Sega Master System 2 to this.

It's like going from GCSE to doing a PHD.


----------



## pk (Dec 29, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I loved Super Paper Mario



Picked that up for £8! And Super Mario Galaxy! Seriously, check your local Woolies!


----------



## souljacker (Dec 29, 2008)

I slagged off my Wii when I first got it (there's a thread about it somewhere) but spent yesterday with my family playing Guitar Hero and Wii Sports and it was a fucking great laugh.

You're a jammy bastard though PK. I went in to woolies today and all the games for wii/xbox/PS3 were still £30!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i spent most of the last few days playing Super Mario Kart on the Wii.
> It's mental (I've not been exposed to the "mario world" for years and years so it caught me off guard) although *it is a bit like eating 4 kilos of Skittles all at once*




I might have to get that Rock Star one, sounds fun 
I use the WiiFit mostly but Zelda is fun. WarioWare Smooth Moves is funny as fuck.


----------



## pk (Dec 29, 2008)

souljacker said:


> I slagged off my Wii when I first got it (there's a thread about it somewhere) but spent yesterday with my family playing Guitar Hero and Wii Sports and it was a fucking great laugh.
> 
> You're a jammy bastard though PK. I went in to woolies today and all the games for wii/xbox/PS3 were still £30!



Fuck that! Try the smaller stores, no good doing Epsom or Banstead because I've cleaned them out.
Trick is to ask a young member of staff, explain to them you dont want a receipt, just cash deals.
Or if the manager of the store looks like he knows the score take him to one side and tell him the facts of life.
If I were an eBay monkey I'd be laughing, buying all the stock and flogging it online next day, but I just want a range of games.
To be fair I will miss Woolworths, staff always polite and helpful.
Not all the games I bought had proper boxes, display cases nicked I guess.
You can find the covers to print online with a Google.
Lots of X-Box and PS3 titles going cheap in Epsom and Banstead and there might be some left in Croydon and Coulsdon if you're quick.
Give em a ring and reserve them, if there's games you want, don't pay more than a tenner though!
PM me if you want me to pick anything up, sealed and new, but they're going quick!!
Happy hunting!


----------



## pk (Dec 31, 2008)

Strike that - Croydon branch is now closed permanently, for the first time since 1912. Survived two world wars and one world cup... now it's gone.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah ours has closed now too  SO sad.....

ANyway, anyone wanting to swap friends codes for things like Animal Crossing, let me know, pm me. Am about to go install WiiSpeak (hopefully)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2009)

pk said:


> Strike that - Croydon branch is now closed permanently, for the first time since 1912. Survived two world wars and one world cup... now it's gone.



The one in Addiscome? I doubt the Whitgift Woolies has been there all that long. I managed to get some wellies for my daughter before it went for good.


----------

